# QCTP Clamping Handle



## bogster (Dec 17, 2014)

I know some people have made new locking handles for their QCTP but I didn't really fancy the way they looked or the fact that they had no position adjustment other than turning down the washer or the body a bit. I like the way clamping handles work because you can lift up the handle and adjust it to one of 12 different positions in the case of the ones I use (with the hex body on them).

Because I can't cut metric threads on my SB 9A (yet but I'm working on that), I decided as an exercise to make a new support column and T-nut. I cut 1/2"-13 threads on both ends and threaded the clamping handle as well and made the thick washer for the handle to bear on. The only problem I have now is that I keep reaching for the spanner to adjust my toolpost!

You can also see I've added a smaller clamping handle to my carriage lock as well.


----------



## Andre (Dec 17, 2014)

I like the handle, much nicer than a cutoff wrench stuck on there like my lathe came with. (Never butcher a good wrench!)


----------



## Fabrickator (Dec 17, 2014)

Good Idea.  I've seen a lot of handles, most of which look great and provide good torque (I'm still using my wrench).  What I like about yours (and a wrench) is the fact that you can move it out of the way if needed.


----------



## pjf134 (Dec 17, 2014)

I also made a t-nut and stem to fit good in the compound, but still use a adjustable wrench to move it. It looks like you made the t-nut on the lathe with a 4 jaw chuck.
Paul


----------



## gramps1951 (Dec 20, 2014)

Andre said:


> I like the handle, much nicer than a cutoff wrench stuck on there like my lathe came with. (Never butcher a good wrench!)



I made a new support shaft and t-nut also in 1/2-13. Then I machined (on lathe and Atlas MFC Mill) a new nut thick washer combo with the nut sized to match my tailstock wrench. Now one wrench for two jobs and always close at hand.

Mike from Canada


----------

